# I want a kayak, but I'm cheep



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been thinking seriously about getting a yak for fishing on lakes and streams and to bring down there to fish but don't really know what I want.

I see most of you have the sit on top kind in the the videos that I see. What's the advantages of them vs sit in? Is there a decent yak that I can get for under $500? 

I wouldn't be doing any open water fishing except possibly yaking out shark bait and quickly coming back to the beach. Most of the time down there would be spent in the sound. 

What should I be looking for? Are there any brands I need to stay away from? I'd like to get a used one just to get more bang for my $$.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Stay away from pelicans. They are cheap and they're crap. I have the second and my girlfriend has the first one. They are great kayaks for the money and unless you come across a good one on here or on craigslist, this is about as good as it's gonna get. 

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...d=11279269&cp=4406646.4413993.4417832.4417969

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Id=4002683&cp=4406646.4413993.4417832.4417969


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

This may be a stupid question, but can I just strap that down to the luggage rack or do I really need a bracket for it?

I don't live down there. I've been looking on craigslist up here and found a lot of Pelicans cheap. Almost bought one but got on line and found a lot of reports about them taking on water. One guy said he was 350 yards off shore and had to drag it back in. Called the guy back and cancelled the sell.

I do live about 30 miles from the closest Dicks. There is a Cabelas opening up about 3 hours from here, but about 30 minutes from my mom's house and a Bass Pro is going in about an hour from me, probably a year out though.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So the way I read the description yours has 4 rod holders?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Sports authority has a fishing kayak for $225


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Get an Ocean Kayak...no one ever regrets buying one and its re-sell value doesn't deteriorate much. *You will* eventually want to upgrade, so might as well get something decent that you can re-sell.
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/341/Ocean-Kayak-Caper-Classic-Kayak.html
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/343/Ocean-Kayak-Frenzy-Kayak.html


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

walmart.com with free ship to store

prices are good, real good.

ive bought all my yaks from there, academy has some too, sports authority is usually alot more then either.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

The smaller one doesn't look like it has rod holders. Wouldn't that be important?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Grove said:


> walmart.com with free ship to store
> 
> prices are good, real good.
> 
> ive bought all my yaks from there, academy has some too, sports authority is usually alot more then either.



What does Walmart have that I would want?

What's the advantages/disadvantages to sit on or sit in?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What do you think of this one? http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-FS12T-SitOnTop-Angler-Kayak-Olive/product/61401647/212177


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

John, the sit on tops are pretty much self bailing through the scupper holes, the sit ins you have to bail or use a sponge if water gets in. The sit-ons are pretty much unsinkable. They are supposed to be easier to get back on also :whistling:

The sit-ons are wetter, colder in winter but cooler in summer. You also have easier access to things. I wouldn't worry too much about rod holders from factory as you can install some yourself easy and cheap enough. 

As far as the transport, yea you can use your luggage rack but at the least I'd use foam pool noodles over the rack for some protection and also use at least the bow rope tie-down to the front of your vehicle.

I'd stay away from the Pelicans and similar at any price, buy a used "real" one in good condition and you won't regret it.

Here's a good resource tool for all kinds of info on kayaks/canoes:
http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

If you flip over in a sit in and it fills up with water you gonna have trouble. I just bought one and a good one holds its value well from what I've seen. Check out the used kayaks on here,there's a ocean kayak with a lot of extras for 850 I think.


----------



## AustinFJ (Jun 6, 2012)

This is the one I have. It's a great yak. Old style Tarpon 120. 
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...&subdeptNum=50620&classNum=50621#.T_5cSmt5mSM

I'm pretty sure this is the exact same yak but branded for West Marine and a little cheaper. 
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...&langId=-1&searchKeyword=Pompano#.T_5czGt5mSM

If your not in a huge hurry wait for a sale. I picked up my Pescador at West for $399. The brighter it is the easier for power boats to see you. The camo/green/sand look nice, but I went bright to help prevent unwanted boat encounters.

I found this rack used on CL for half the price and really like it. Wish I could find another. 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Kayak-Wing-Universal-Carrier/dp/B003FJ4FEU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342070343&sr=8-1&keywords=Kayak+wing


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Buy nice, or buy twice. Buy a used Ocean kayak, hobie, cobra, wilderness systems, etc for 400-600 bucks. It seems most kayaks lose about $100-200 bucks from the new price, and as long as they are taken decent care of hold their used value strong after that.

Chances are a cheap $200 from Walmart will do you fine if you are just doing casual stuff. But they are made cheap, leak water, scratch easy, and the material is very thin. If you are paddling less than a mile and only using it occasionally you'll be fine. The better kayaks have thicker hulls, paddle on a much straighter line, and are more comfortable.

I am all for being cheap, but you can get a nice used name brand for $500 and sell it for $350 in ten years and it will still be good as new if you don't store it in the sun and take decent care of it. Outside of the sun fading a kayak and the few metal parts rusting, as long as you don't drop it from the top of your car and crack it there is very little you can do to damage a kayak. Believe me I have accidentally tried my best.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have used the same Malibu X-Factor for alm,ost 10years and it gets used regularly. Spend the money one time the cheeper ones many times dont track well and depending on the width can be less stable. Mine is the size of a battle ship but i am a big boy.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So there's a 14' (I think) Ocean Kayak up here for $350 but doesn't seem to have any rod holders and the little port hole things are solid. Basically looks like a monolithic piece of plastic Can you add those to a yak? It's a bit faded and has no bungees anywhere. Would it be worth it? It's actually around Branson MO, but I've got a nephew that lives there.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Any opinions on this? I can't find anything bad said about it. But honestly can't find a lot on it at all. http://www.sportsauthority.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12933432


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want that thing .......... your ass will stay wet and very sore in that thing. If it really has a flat bottom as advertised it won't track right and will be very unstable, hard to control.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's a review on a different Lifetime kayak but it has the same "flat bottom":
http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=2970


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

They've got them in Little Rock a few miles from where I've got a meeting tomorrow. I'll check them out and take some pics of the bottom if it's not flat to get some opinions. If it's flat like it says I'll pass it up all together. Thanks. 

Don't know if you don't ask.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Randy M said:


> Here's a review on a different Lifetime kayak but it has the same "flat bottom":
> http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=2970



Yeah I saw that one yesterday. Someone's got that same yak on craigslist up here.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

A guy up here has a Hobie persuit 12' for $275. He says that it's 10 years old and has been kept in a garage except for when it's in the water. No rod holders. Would this be a good buy?


----------

